# My iPhone can't sync the contacts to Mac



## jamievenna (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello. Recently I have trouble with my new iMac and iPhone. I can successfully synced the music files from my iPhone to Mac. The question is that my  contacts that are still on the iPhone - How do I get these into my Address Book on the iMac? Do you have any ideas?? 
Help pls!!


----------



## eightclicknine (Nov 28, 2011)

My guess would be sign into your mac with the same itunes account you used to setup your phone. There should be a sync option. Are these IOS contacts? Or is this an enterprise email account you are trying to sync up?


----------



## vivitree (Dec 1, 2011)

have you tried importing the contacts form the phone to google contacts then syncing then exporting them from there to a file on the computer then importing that into the address book
or you can also go through the info page in itunes for your phone and sync contacts from the phone to the computer that way by checking the box that says sync contact to then select address book
There is a step by step instruction on How to transfer iPhone contacts to my iMac. Hope it can do you a favor.


----------

